
Ford is investing $1B into a self-driving car startup argo.ai - Dim25
https://www.recode.net/2017/2/10/14576730/ford-investment-uber-google-self-driving-cars-argo-ai
======
demonshalo
ok so what do they have exactly that is worth 1B? I mean sure, sounds cool but
what is so unique about them?

~~~
Dim25
Probably the team? Tech leads:

BRYAN SALESKY, CEO - ex. Director, Hardware Development, Self-Driving Cars at
Google
([http://google.academia.edu/BryanSalesky](http://google.academia.edu/BryanSalesky))

DR. PETER RANDER, COO - ex. Engineering Lead at Uber
([https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Brett_Browning/publicat...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Brett_Browning/publications))

DR. BRETT BROWNING, VP ROBOTICS – Engineering Lead at Uber
([https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=UKUngBoAAAAJ](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=UKUngBoAAAAJ))

"$1 billion over a five year schedule" seems to be a safe bet for Ford to
secure themselves from missing the SDC future.

------
zump
Congrats to argo.ai!

